# Looking for HDD benchmark utility



## Free Boot

hey, I'm trying to find a good benchmarking utility for my HDD's.
I'm running two WD Caviar Black drives in RAID 0 and what to see the performance I'm getting.

Thanks,


----------



## Reflux

I recommend HDTune and CrystalDiskMark. They're pretty much the standard on any review site.

http://www.hdtune.com/

http://crystalmark.info/software/CrystalDiskMark/index-e.html


----------



## Free Boot

Thanks for the info.

I tried out my system on the crystal benchmark. Are my scores any good?


----------



## Cobbmachine

This is what I have in mine to give you something to compare to. The first benchmark is two OCZ Vertex 4 SATA III 2.5" SSD 128GB in raid 0. The second is of 4 2TB Western Digital drives in raid 10. and the last of of one 2TB Western Digital drive. Your drive looks good to me, beats my single drive pretty good.

CrystalDiskMark 3.0.2 x64 (C) 2007-2012 hiyohiyo
Crystal Dew World : http://crystalmark.info/

* MB/s = 1,000,000 byte/s [SATA/300 = 300,000,000 byte/s]

Sequential Read : 718.498 MB/s
Sequential Write : 777.414 MB/s
Random Read 512KB : 160.541 MB/s
Random Write 512KB : 838.930 MB/s
Random Read 4KB (QD=1) : 26.985 MB/s [ 6588.1 IOPS]
Random Write 4KB (QD=1) : 135.603 MB/s [ 33106.2 IOPS]
Random Read 4KB (QD=32) : 177.003 MB/s [ 43213.6 IOPS]
Random Write 4KB (QD=32) : 178.397 MB/s [ 43554.0 IOPS]

Test : 1000 MB [C: 37.7% (89.3/236.6 GB)] (x5)
Date : 2012/12/14 15:54:55
OS : Windows 7 Professional SP1 [6.1 Build 7601] (x64)

CrystalDiskMark 3.0.2 x64 (C) 2007-2012 hiyohiyo
Crystal Dew World : http://crystalmark.info/

* MB/s = 1,000,000 byte/s [SATA/300 = 300,000,000 byte/s]

Sequential Read : 248.772 MB/s
Sequential Write : 227.580 MB/s
Random Read 512KB : 36.584 MB/s
Random Write 512KB : 48.477 MB/s
Random Read 4KB (QD=1) : 0.571 MB/s [ 139.3 IOPS]
Random Write 4KB (QD=1) : 2.150 MB/s [ 524.9 IOPS]
Random Read 4KB (QD=32) : 2.217 MB/s [ 541.3 IOPS]
Random Write 4KB (QD=32) : 2.193 MB/s [ 535.5 IOPS]

Test : 1000 MB [Z: 0.1% (3.1/3725.2 GB)] (x5)
Date : 2012/12/14 16:26:29
OS : Windows 7 Professional SP1 [6.1 Build 7601] (x64)

CrystalDiskMark 3.0.2 x64 (C) 2007-2012 hiyohiyo
Crystal Dew World : http://crystalmark.info/

* MB/s = 1,000,000 byte/s [SATA/300 = 300,000,000 byte/s]

Sequential Read : 114.988 MB/s
Sequential Write : 111.043 MB/s
Random Read 512KB : 39.260 MB/s
Random Write 512KB : 57.409 MB/s
Random Read 4KB (QD=1) : 0.546 MB/s [ 133.4 IOPS]
Random Write 4KB (QD=1) : 0.757 MB/s [ 184.9 IOPS]
Random Read 4KB (QD=32) : 1.582 MB/s [ 386.3 IOPS]
Random Write 4KB (QD=32) : 0.700 MB/s [ 171.0 IOPS]

Test : 1000 MB [Y: 0.0% (0.2/1863.0 GB)] (x5)
Date : 2012/12/14 16:19:47
OS : Windows 7 Professional SP1 [6.1 Build 7601] (x64)


----------



## cooliobongo

I found this page through Google, lol!
https://www.google.com/search?q=hdd+benchmark+tool

but HD Tune the results r easier to interpret than Crystal but it says the Drive must have no partitions installed yet, so if you already have stuff installed go for Crystal, which is also free.


----------



## thodnev

I've written a simplistic tool in Python to benchmark HDDs and SSDs. It is completely open-source and now in alpha stage, though you already could use it, and if interested, participate in development.
Here's the link: https://github.com/thodnev/MonkeyTest


----------



## simgineer

You're welcome to use this java hd benchmark tool i just posted:
https://sourceforge.net/projects/jdiskmark/
not super fancy but it works!









Code is placed here incase anyone wants to collaborate:
https://gitlab.com/jamesmarkchan/jDiskMark


----------

